# wd 1tb mypassport woes



## scudmissile007 (Apr 21, 2015)

hi all, I have 1tb my passport HDD bought last year which is used for backup only , today I plugged in the HDD my PC started acting wierdly by not responding and became very slow.
HDD detects and I can browse main folders but as soon as I go into sub folders PC stops responding.
Tried coping some small files but the speed doesn't even reach 1Mb/sec for both copying and writing.
HD tune pro isn't showing any data regarding this HDD but hard disk sentinel pro shows everything is OK except for 1weak sector.
Searched WD forums this type of behavior only leads to RMA but I don't want to loose the data.
Any suggestions.
My PC specs are 
Pentium g3220 + Gigabyte H81m-s1 +8gb ram + corsair rm550 PSU.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

Backup your data and RMA the device. Mine is also performing poorly coz of similar problem.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi scudmissile007, 

I'd recommend you to connect the external HDD to another computer to test the drive for problems by using Data Lifeguard Diagnostics here, if you haven't done so already. 

Support Answers

If there are bad sectors are found in the HDD,  that shows an indication of the drive is going to fail soon. I'd suggest you to backup all your important or valuable files before it strikes without any warning, and RMA the drive while the drive is still under warranty. 

Here's the link for RMA:

Support Answers

Do let us know how it goes. And hope it helps.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Apr 22, 2015)

I tried WD data life guard diagnosis its stuck at cable test for very long time and stopped responding.Tried in another PC also its acting like wise slow and unresponsive. I can't backup the data as I am not able to copy a single file.
I will try using a different data cable and update.


----------



## jollym124 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello there,
 you can either replace the PCB or go for Data recovery, This error is cause due to PCB and one can replace it


----------

